# Atheros ar5212 -> wifi0 dhcp at boot

## Ditschi

Ich habe ein IBM Thinkpad x41 tablet mit einer Atheros ar5212 wlan karte.

Mit ath0 interface verbinde ich zum router

Nun Folgende Frage

Muss ich das interface wifi0 auch irgendwie configurieren??

Beim boot sagt mein Laptop etwas wie..."device initiated services:wifi0"

Daraufhin versucht er wifi0 zu starten und meint, dass er keine configuration findet  ("Configuration not set for wifi0 - assuming dhcp")

daraufhin versucht dhcpcd (bis zum timeout) eine ip adresse zu finden

diese wartezeit ist aber sehr nervig.. wie kann ich das abstellen???

Vielsn Dank für die hilfe

----------

